# What styles does Yiliquan teach?



## SwedishChef (Jul 11, 2005)

I mean specifically, which styles of taiji, bagua, xingyi etc...?

Thanks.


----------



## SwedishChef (Jul 14, 2005)

It appears to be shrouded in mystery.....:idunno:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 14, 2005)

They've discussed it here before. We used to have more practitioners of the art posting here. Try searching the forum!


----------



## vincehardy3 (Jul 15, 2005)

Yiliquan is like Liuhebafa (sp) in the respect that the three internal arts are taught, and combined into a single form.  The arts of Xingyiquan (Shanxi), Taiqiquan (Yang), and Bagua are taught.  Elements of the three systems to include Shuajiao (sp) are melted into eight forms that indeginous (sp) to Yiliquan.  As the practitioner advances the 8-forms then become one-form, or better yet it becomes formless (sounds kinda mystical, but it isn't).  If there are further questions you can email me at:  vincehardy3@cox.net.  Have a good one.



Vince


----------



## SwedishChef (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool. Thanks Vince and Arnisador.


----------

